# Biber Spuren



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2013)

Hi,
hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Arbeit eines Bibers, welche ich gestern an einer Sandgrube aufgenommen habe.


----------



## wusel345 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Servus Franz. 

Schöne Aufnahmen. Habe bei meinen Urlauben im Altmühltal schon oft Biber gesehen und mich an ihnen erfreut. Ok, die an den Gewässern angrenzenden Mais- und Kornfelder der Landwirte wurden arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, wie man an den Spuren über den Weg in Richtung Wasser sehen konnte, aber die Landwirte werden dafür entschädigt, wie man mir sagte. Ich mag die Tiere. Sehen toll aus und sind gar nicht so ängstlich, wenn man sich ruhig verhält und sie beobachtet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Der macht ja richtig Platz an den Angelstellen.:m


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der macht ja richtig Platz an den Angelstellen.:m



JA, das ist tatsächlich so. 
Die Uferseite ist eigentlich kaum beangelbar, da richtiger Urwald.
Dank den Flachschwanzkanninchen siehts dort mittlerweile schon etwas "lichter" aus. 

Die Fotos zeigen aber nur einen kleinen Teil dessen was die Biber dort machen. Die haben dort einige Quadratkilometer richtig unter Beschlag und ganze Wälder unter Wasser gesetzt usw. 

Werde bie Gelegenheit mal noch ein paar mehr Bilder machen. Wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Früher zählten die bei den Mönchen ja zu den Fischen, die man deswegen auch in der Fastenzeit essen durfte...

Was habt ihr da für Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Entnahmeregelungen?
;-))))

Scherz beiseite..
Das erinnert mich so an die Holzfällersendungen auf DMAX, wenn man sich anguckt, wie die da reinholzen....

Das ist echt beindruckend...

Wie viele sind das denn da (ca.)?


----------



## Seele (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Siehst, sowas kann bei uns gar nicht mehr passieren weil die Bäume gar keine Chance mehr haben so dick zu werden. 
Bei uns war nach dem Pfingshochwasser (glaub das war 1999) nach unserem Wehr alles platt gemacht. Dann hat sich im Laufe der Zeit die Pflanzenwelt wieder leicht erholt, aber mittlererweile steht da kaum noch ein Baum, alles was über 10cm Durchmesser hat wird einfach platt gemacht. Aaaaber wir müssen den ach so seltenen Bieber (pro Fischen siehst eigentlich ziemlich sicher jedes mal mindestens einen Bieber) schützen. 

Schöne Tiere mit durchaus ihrer Berechtigung hier zu leben, aber irgendwann hat der Spaß ein Loch und man muss sie etwas in Zaum halten und nicht nur schützen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Früher zählten die bei den Mönchen ja zu den Fischen, die man deswegen auch in der Fastenzeit essen durfte...



Das Schwanzende schön paniert wie ein Kotelett......mmmhhh:k......und geklopft isses auch schon.:m


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

bei uns an der Donaustrecke sieht es ähnlich aus. War neulich dort erst wieder angeln. 
Ständig knirscht es und man hat das Gefühl der Baum kippt gleich um |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Schwanzende schön paniert wie ein Kotelett......mmmhhh:k......und geklopft isses auch schon.:m


z. B. - wenn der Bestand anscheinend wieder so gut ist wie es die Bilder nahelegen, muss man da doch irgendwie auch ne Verwertung für die Viecher finden. ;-))

(Frei nach Anthony Bourdain: Was zu dumm und/oder zu langsam zum davonlaufen ist, landet zu Recht in der Pfanne)...

Wie ist das eigentlich rechtlich, wem gehört das Fischereirecht an von Bibern "erschaffenen" Gewässern??

Weil Franz ja schreibt, da würden halbe Wälder unter Wasser stehen - da sind sicher auch fangbare Fische drin..


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

alter schwede!!!! das sieht ja aus wie nach nem orkan.........


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Da bin ich ja mal auf das nächste AB Koch Video gespannt...

Schon erstaunlich, wie stark die Biber die Umwelt verändern. Vielleicht bahnt sich da ja sowas, wie mit unserem achso geliebten, schwarzen Vogel an


----------



## Corinna68 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*









Drollig sind sie ja,aber den Schaden den sie anrichten ist gewaltig


----------



## Corinna68 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

*Das Fleisch gilt als  besonders gut, wenn sich der Biber mit Seerosen geäst hat; den Schwanz  betrachtet man als vorzüglichen Leckerbissen. Die Pfaffen erklärten den  Biber wie den Fischotter als ein fischähnliches Tier und deshalb  geeignet, während der Fasten genossen zu werden, bezahlten daher auch in  der fleischarmen Zeit einen Biberbraten um so besser. Man zieht dem  Biber den Balg ab und achtet darauf, dass sein Balg nicht verletzt wird.  Beim Ausweiden muss darauf geachtet werden, dass man die bittere, von  der Medizin sehr geschätzte Bibergeil, ein heilkräftiger, in einer Blase  enthaltener Stoff, nicht zerquetscht, sondern unverletzt hält. Dann  wäscht man ihn gut aus.*

*REZEPTE:*
http://www.kirchenweb.at/kochrezepte/insekten/verbotene_rezepte/biber.htm​


----------



## anbeisser (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Oha,

Die Bieber müssen wohl nen Fäll-Wutanfall bekommen haben .....|kopfkrat
Jetzt wird mir klar warum bei uns an der Elbe kaum noch Wälder stehen .......:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> z. B. - wenn der Bestand anscheinend wieder so gut ist wie es die Bilder nahelegen, muss man da doch irgendwie auch ne Verwertung für die Viecher finden. ;-))
> 
> (Frei nach Anthony Bourdain: Was zu dumm und/oder zu langsam zum davonlaufen ist, landet zu Recht in der Pfanne)...
> 
> ...


 


Wurst oder Schinken draus machen. Habe ich vor Jahren mal an einem Verkaufsstand auf der J&H gesehen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Darf der bei uns in Verkehr gebracht werden?


----------



## Corinna68 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darf der bei uns in Verkehr gebracht werden?



Da freut sich schon jemand auf neue Gerichte in seiner Küche:vik:
Ich melde mich nebst mein Männe schon mal zum Testessen an

Corinna#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darf der bei uns in Verkehr gebracht werden?



Ja:m

http://www.rosenheim24.de/bilder/2012/03/13/1906551/236534193-biber-2zSd9CnVv09.jpg


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

...und ich konnt mir sowas grade noch so verkneifen...


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Hier sieht man einen Damm, den der Biber in einem Bachlauf errichtet hat. Man achte auch mal auf die "liegenden Bäume"... 










Durch den entstehenden "Rückstau" wird die umliegende Landschaft unter Wasser gesetzt und der Bach sucht sich neue Wege.


----------



## barschkönig (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Wir haben jetzt hier an der Spree auch einen Biber. Der hat zwar erst 5 -6 Bäume runtergemacht aber es ist schon beeindruckend was da für Bäume drunter sind. Kein Plan wo der herkommen soll. Ich dachte in Brandenburg gibt es nur vereinzelt welche an Oder und Havel aber anscheinend jetzt hier auch.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Ganz schön fleissig, die Kleinen.

Ich verstehe das ganze Gerede von wegen Schäden nicht- ist halt Natur.

Die Biber haben sowas schon gemacht, lange bevor sich irgendwelche Menschen anmaßten ganze Landstriche als ihr Eigentum auszuweisen.

Die Bezeichnung geschützter Schädling, wie manche Jäger sie gebrauchen, find ich total daneben.


----------



## wusel345 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darf der bei uns in Verkehr gebracht werden?



Meines Wissens nach steht der unter Artenschutz oder sowas und darf nur mit besonderer Genehmigung gejagd werden (wenn er anfängt, Holzhäuser anzunagen |supergri)


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Moin,
wollt hier auch mal was zu sagen.
Auf dem Grundstück meiner Eltern lebt ne Biberfamilie.
So weit so gut , wenn sie nicht mit ihren bauten , die den halben Garten (300qm) untergraben würden.
Da kommts dann schonmal vor ,dass man bis zur Hüfte in so nem Loch versinkt.
Desweiteren Fällen die , selbst in nem eingezäunten Garten jeden Baum , den sie finden können.
Außerdem haben wir nen kleinen Klärweiher ( 3 Kammer Kläranlage , bis dahin noch kein allg. Anschluss) der mittlerweile komplett leergelaufen ist , weil einer von den Viechern ein Loch unter dem Weiher durchgegraben hat.
In warmen Sommernächten wird dann schonmal ein Splashdiving-Constest (Arschbombenwettbewerb) abgehalten , der dann die ganze Nacht andauert.
Und selbst an großen Pappeln, mit 1,30 Meter durchmesser vergreifen sie sich.
Zwar nicht gravieren,aber die versuchen es.
Nebenan ist ein kleiner Bach, indem es ein Wehr gibt , um ihr zu "entleeren".
Der Nachbar lässt alle paar Wochen für einige Tage das Wasser ab , weil er der Meinung ist , dass es den Biber irgendwann zur Weißglut treib und er verschwindet ( was ich für völligen Blödsinn halte).
Was haltet ihr von der Idee ?
Früher gab es nämlich ihn dem kleinen Bach doch einige Fische (Rotaugen,Brassen,Gründlinge), die man sogar mit der Hand fangen konnte.
Doch nun ist der Bach fast komplett tot , da selbst Zuckmückenlarven nichtmehr wirklich lange überleben.


----------



## Raubfisch (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Hmm, also auf dem sommerhaus-grundstück von meiner tante in finnland leben auch biber. Die machen zwar krach im wasser. und wenn sie die bäume in wassernähe fällen rummst das schon ganz schön teilweise aber am haus (komplett aus holz) selbst und dem grundstück ansich gibts überhaupt keine probleme. Daher wundert mich es das hier von so krassen "schäden" berichtet wird.


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ganze Gerede von wegen Schäden nicht- ist halt Natur.
> Die Biber haben sowas schon gemacht, lange bevor sich irgendwelche Menschen anmaßten ganze Landstriche als ihr Eigentum auszuweisen.
> Die Bezeichnung geschützter Schädling, wie manche Jäger sie gebrauchen, find ich total daneben.



Das solltest Du mal den Leuten im Oderbruch erzählen.
1986 wurden, die Oder entlang, 46 Elb-Biber ausgesetzt weil ja da keine mehr waren.
Ohne natürliche Feinde und unter strengen Schutz gestellt, haben die sich bis heute vermehrt wie die Karnickel.
Wie mit den Kormoranen, steht man jetzt wieder ratlos da.
Inzwischen haben sie sich, u.a. den Oder-Havel-Kanal entlang, bis kurz vor Berlin ausgebreitet.
Hier mal 'n bißchen was zu lesen dazu:

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/brandenburg/nagetiere-buergerwehr-gegen-biber/3793644.html

http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article1971929/Biber-setzen-das-Oderbruch-unter-Wasser.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FSUoY3TUXw


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Da stell ich mich gern hin- das Problem ist doch von Menschen geschaffen, oder bist Du der Meinung, die ursprünglichen 46 Biber hätten freiwillig ihr Köfferchen gepackt um dorthin umzusiedeln?

Da hat halt ein Einzelner (im zweifelsfall gewählter) Mensch entschieden, dass das so soll- und umgesetzt- und die Folgeaufwendungen sind halt von den später gekommenen zu entrichten.

Is halt so!
Überleg doch mal, was ein gewisser Helmut Kohl alles während seiner Amtszeit "veranlasst" hat- und was die Steuerzahler bis heute dafür zu berappen haben.
Da sagt auch keiner:"Schick da mal ein paar Jäger oder Truppen hin, um diesen oder jenen abzuknallen...!"|bigeyes

Zerrupf mich jetzt bitte nicht- Ich bin mir völlig bewusst, dass dieser Vergleich ein wenig perfide ist.:m


----------



## hf22 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

MOIN,MOIN,
Habe so das gefühl als ob der Biber zum neuen feindbild gemacht werden 
soll.

MFG


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



hf22 schrieb:


> MOIN,MOIN,
> Habe so das gefühl als ob der Biber zum neuen feindbild gemacht werden
> soll.
> 
> MFG



Quatsch - zum, Kotelett....

Ne, Spaß beiseite, ich finde die Viecher toll..

Wenns in besiedelten/bewirtschafteten Gebieten zu Problemen kommt (die manche anscheinend ja sehen), müsste man halt eingreifen..

Ob bei Biber, Kormoran oder Verbandsfunktionär.....
:q:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



> Ne, Spaß beiseite, ich finde die Viecher toll..
> 
> Wenns in besiedelten/bewirtschafteten Gebieten zu Problemen kommt (die  manche anscheinend ja sehen), müsste man halt eingreifen..


@Thomas
Die Plattschwänze wirst du auch bald vor der Haustür haben!
Ich hab vor zwei Jahren schon erste Zeichen der Nager im Bereich Bad
Wimpfen gesehen!
Nicht weiter verwunderlich,weil die Burschen,es wandern die Männer,
aus Jagst und Kocher kommen.Im letzten Jahr wurden schon Sichtungen
in Mannheim gemacht(hier gepostet).
Also das Neckartal ist jedenfalls Ausbreitungsgebiet!

Mir gefallen die auch,wegen mir sollen die auch ruhig ein paar Weichhölzer
umlegen(diese räumt die Wasserschiffahrt schon ab!),aber wenn es an Dämme geht,da hört der Spass wohl auf!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



> Ich hab vor zwei Jahren schon erste Zeichen der Nager im Bereich Bad Wimpfen gesehen!


Muss ich wohl schon anfangen, Panierung zu richten ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Wieviel gibts von den Dingern denn in Deutschland?

Hat da mal Jemand Zahlen von ein paar verschiedenen Jahren?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Ich habe nur das gefunden,es zeigt aber nur die Verbreitung und keine Bestandszahlen.

http://www.bibermanagement.de/Biber_im_Ueberblick/Biber_in_Deutschland_2003.pdf

Hier stehen ein paar Zahlen aus Bayern und Franken:

http://www.bibermanagement.de/Argum..._der_Biber/body_ubervermehrung_der_biber.html

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Aus anglerischer Sicht, sind die Biber nicht arg problematisch.

Sie fressen keine Fische und durch ihre wasserbaulichen Maßnahmen schaffen sie durchaus auch "Strukturen" was in vielen Gewässern eher positiv zu bewerten ist. 
Lediglich die Untergrabung der Ufer kann vereinzelt zum Problem werden.

Außerdem muss man an Gewässern mit Bibern immer mit "offenen Augen" am Ufer entlang gehen. Gerade bei geschlossener Schneedecke sind schon viele Angler in eine "Biberrutsche" getreten. Das kann sehr schmerzhaft enden.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Der größte Regulator der Biber ist, wie auch bei vielen anderen Tieren,der
Straßenverkehr.Vier Unfalltote aus Bayern hab ich schon präpariert.
Spätestes auf den Wanderungen trifft es die meisten!
Problematisch ist der Biber auch nur in Teichwirtschaften,die Tierchen können kein Wasser laufen hören(oder sehen),sie neigen dazu Mönche zu verstopfen!

Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der größte Regulator der Biber ist, wie auch bei vielen anderen Tieren,der
> Straßenverkehr.*Vier Unfalltote aus Bayern hab ich schon präpariert.*
> Spätestes auf den Wanderungen trifft es die meisten!
> Problematisch ist der Biber auch nur in Teichwirtschaften,die Tierchen können kein Wasser laufen hören(oder sehen),sie neigen dazu Mönche zu verstopfen!
> ...


 

Ich hoffe, es waren nicht die Autofahrer.:m |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



> Ich hoffe, es waren nicht die Autofahrer.:m |supergri


Natürlich nicht!
Wieso wusste ich das jemand die Formulierung schräg findet?
Aber scheppern wird das schon kräftig und son Spoiler wird auch fliegen!
Der Dickste von denen hatte gut 25 kg!

Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht!
> Wieso wusste ich das jemand die Formulierung schräg findet?
> Aber scheppern wird das schon kräftig und son Spoiler wird auch fliegen!
> Der Dickste von denen hatte gut 25 kg!
> ...


 

Habe schon etliche gesehen. Sie sind schon echt beeindruckend.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



> Habe schon etliche gesehen. Sie sind schon echt beeindruckend.



Ich hab leider noch nie einen draußen gesehen,nur Spuren,Bauten und als Leiche auf meinem Tisch!
Die wurden übrigends alle vom Naturschutz oder Forst angeliefert und stehen in kleinen Museen oder einer Jagdschule.

Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hab leider noch nie einen draußen gesehen,nur Spuren,Bauten und als Leiche auf meinem Tisch!
> Die wurden übrigends alle vom Naturschutz oder Forst angeliefert und stehen in kleinen Museen oder einer Jagdschule.
> 
> Jürgen


 

"Meine" konnte ich am Altmühlsee von der Vogelinsel aus
beobachten.:m


----------



## GreyShade (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

So siehts bei uns in der Wetterau aus...

Grüsse, 
 grey


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Na die sind ja auch bei Dir richtig am schuften da ;-))


----------



## Honeyball (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Schwanzende schön paniert wie ein Kotelett......mmmhhh:k......und geklopft isses auch schon.:m



Sagt mal, bin ich wirklich der einzige, bei dem das Kopfkino nach diesem Satz ins Rasseln geraten ist????:q:q:q

Egal, auf jeden Fall ein fettes


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bin ich wirklich der einzige, bei dem  das Kopfkino nach diesem Satz ins Rasseln geraten ist?



*Ja natürlich !!!*


Iiiieeeeehhhhh.....also wirklich......Biberschwänze mit Ferkeleien in Verbindung bringen......bähhhh......#y:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl schon anfangen, Panierung zu richten ;-)


 
Ende 2011 wurden in Franken ein oder zwei Biber zum Abschuss freigegeben (die hatten es mit der Bearbeitung eines Erlenwäldchens an der Aisch etwas übertrieben |supergri).
Wer Interesse hatte und die Jäger kannte konnte sich eine Kostprobe zum braten besorgen.

Vor der Wende gab's im Osten die kleinen Verwandten (Nutria) ganz offiziell als Essen in der Großkantine (z.B. im Kraftwerk in Boxberg). Schmeckt wie Kaninchen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na die sind ja auch bei Dir richtig am schuften da ;-))


 
Ich finde die Tierchen ja durchaus beeindruckend, aber was die am Baumbestand anrichten, ist schon nicht ohne.

War mit der Familie über Weihnachten bei den Schwiegereltern in Sachsen-Anhalt. Hab beim Spaziergang am Mittellandkanal (Nähe Drömling) nicht schlecht gestaunt. Von den Erlen am Ufer standen auf 1 km Länge noch genau 2 Stück, der Rest (geschätzte 30) war weggeschleppt.

Nadelholz mögen sie anscheinend nicht. Ein paar kleine Kiefern waren angenagt, sind dann aber verächtlich stehengelassen worden.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Jaaaaaaaa, Nutrier hab ich auch schon gegessen. Die hat zu 
Friedenszeiten hier sogar jemand gezüchtet.
Aber ob man die mit Biber vergleichen kann?
Ich würde die eher (vom Aussehen) den Wasserratten zuordnen.
Wäre interessant, ob die zur selben "Familie" gehören....

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> [...]
> Vor der Wende gab's im Osten die kleinen Verwandten (Nutria) ganz offiziell als Essen in der Großkantine (z.B. im Kraftwerk in Boxberg). Schmeckt wie Kaninchen.


Biber und Nutria sind ungefähr so verwandt wie Mensch und Koboldmaki.
Biber gehören zu den Biberverwandten wie zb. auch die Taschenratte und Nutrias zu den Meerschweinchenverwandten und damit den Stachelschweinartigen.
Was das jetz über den Geschmack aussagt kann ich auch nicht sagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Ich würd das alles probieren.

Dass Nutria auch bei uns gegessen werden/wurden, wusste ich allerdings nicht.

Nur von Bisams wusste ich das - man lernt eben nie aus.

Alleine von der Größe dürfte sich aber ein Biber ja eher lohnen.. ;.))

Wenn man aber auch liest, was Naturliebhaber (und andere ja auch vorher) da schreibt, scheinen die schon ganz schön in Baumbestände reinzunagen. Hätt ich so auch nicht gedacht..


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Da das aber nur in Wassernähe passiert, dürfte das dem Baumbestand insgesamt aber weniger schaden als der Mensch!
#6


----------



## Siever (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe schon etliche gesehen. Sie sind schon echt beeindruckend.



Ich habe letzten Sommer bei einem Ansitz in Donauwörth zwischen 2 Bäumen geangelt. Das Wurzelwerk eines Baumes ging ins Wasser und als ich meine Montage auswerfen wollte, tauchte plötzlich so ein Biber aus dem Unterholz aus. Ich habe mich beinahe zu Tode erschrocken und dachte im ersten Moment, vor mir schwimmt ein Riesenkarpfen. Das Vieh schwamm dann ganz gemütlich in das nächste Unterholz. Traumhaft. Gefangen habe ich nix, aber der Anblick und das Erlebnis waren mehr als entschädigend!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



daci7 schrieb:


> Biber und Nutria sind ungefähr so verwandt wie Mensch und Koboldmaki.
> Biber gehören zu den Biberverwandten wie zb. auch die Taschenratte und Nutrias zu den Meerschweinchenverwandten und damit den Stachelschweinartigen.
> Was das jetz über den Geschmack aussagt kann ich auch nicht sagen


 
Montag um 9 und schon wieder was gelernt #h

Danke!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würd das alles probieren.


 
Ein als sehr experimentierfreudig geltender Kollege aus dem Fischereiverein hat sich ein Stück Biber zum Probieren geholt. Hab ihn gefragt, wie es geschmeckt hat.

Kurzes Überlegen seinerseits, dann die Antwort: "Schwer zu sagen. Ein bisschen wie Eichhörnchen."  :vik::vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber auch liest, was Naturliebhaber (und andere ja auch vorher) da schreibt, scheinen die schon ganz schön in Baumbestände reinzunagen. Hätt ich so auch nicht gedacht..


 
Man muss aber auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Solange der Bestand nicht überhand nimmt, verkraftet die Natur das und Einzelbäume lassen sich gut durch Maschendrahtumwickelung schützen.

Wenn an Einzelstellen doch zu viele dieser Knabberer auftreten, muss aber sicher reguliert werden.

Jede Wiederansiedelung von Tieren hat Folgen. Siehe z.B. das hier:
http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...estpolnisch-deutschen-Verbreitungsgebiet.html
Hab mir zum Jahreswechsel anschauen können, welche Schäden durch Wölfe in Panik versetzte Hirschrudel so anrichten können. Hatten einen Schutzzaun für Neupflanzungen komplett niedergerissen.
Und am Ende steht natürlich immer die Frage, wer dafür zahlt ...


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



> Kurzes Überlegen seinerseits, dann die Antwort: "Schwer zu sagen. Ein bisschen wie Eichhörnchen."


Da ich Eichhörnchen schon gegessen habe,kann ich sagen, die schmecken sehr gut und tatsächlich auch "nussig"!
Generell kann man die ganzen Vegetarier essen,z.B. Nutria, wobei deren
Fleisch schon in Richtung Kaninchen geht,aber ein bischen Teicharoma
hat,hat mich an Kalmus erinnert!
Wobei man immer auch das im Fleisch rausschmeckt, wovon sich die Tiere ernähren.
Da aber der Biber über sehr große Markierungsdrüsen verfügt und auch diese Note (Bibergeil!) sicher auch im Fleisch zu finden ist,wär
es glaube ich,nicht mein Geschmack!
Ich habe kürzlich zwei Östereichische Murmel bekommen und die riechen schon beim Abziehen nach "Alpenwiese/Kräuter/Enzian" und die welche
ich vor Jahren mal durch den Backofen gejagt habe schmeckten auch eindeutig danach!

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ganz schön fleissig, die Kleinen.
> 
> Ich verstehe das ganze Gerede von wegen Schäden nicht- ist halt Natur.
> 
> ...



Sehr richtig.

Ich finde die Biber Klasse und sie sind auch eines der wenigen Wiederansiedelungsprojekte, welches Sinn macht und funktioniert.

"Schäden" kann ich auf keinem der hier gezeigten Bilder ausmachen, nur Veränderungen. Und die sind auch noch zum Vorteil des gesamten Ökosystems und der Biodiversität.

Wenn Menschen jammern, dass ihre Dämme und Teiche betroffen sind, kann ich nur sagen " Pech gehabt, Dumm gebaut". Ähnlich wie bei Hochwasserschäden.

Alles komplett selbt zu verantworten.

Ich finde es immer wieder bezeichnend, wenn wir in den sog. "zivilisierten" Ländern alles zum Schädling erklären und abschießen wollen, was irgendwie stört, gleichzeitig aber "die Natur" in den Entwicklungsländern "schützen" wollen, in dem wir dort den Menschen verbieten wollen, es genauso zu machen wie wir es über viele Jahrzehnte getrieben haben. 

Bestand eindämmen ja, auf jeden Fall, unbedingt.

Aber nur bei der Art Homo sapiens, dem schlimmsten Zerstörer.

Würden wir unseren Bestand an die natürlichen Ressourcen anpassen, gäbs auch keine Probleme.


----------



## wusel345 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Seitdem ich meinen ersten Biber in freier Wildbahn gesehen habe bin ich fasziniert von den Tieren. Alleine durch ihr Äusseres und ihr niedliches Gesicht steht mir immer ein Lächeln im Gesicht, wenn ich einen von ihnen sehe. 

Eine sehr schöne Begegnung hatte ich vor 4 Jahren an einem Altarm. Ich saß gegenüber einer Biberburg ganz ruhig in meinem Stuhl und hoffte auf eine Sichtung. Als es zu Dämmern anfing tauchte urplötzlich ca. 20m von mir im Wasser ein Biber auf. Er "stand" ganz ruhig im Wasser und schaute mich an, wie auch ich ihn anschaute. So blöd sich das anhört, aber wir hatten Augenkontakt. Als er merkte, dass von mir keine Gefahr ausging tauchte er kurz ab, um aber gleich mit einem "Kollegen" von ihm wieder aufzutauchen. Ganz dich "standen" sie beieinander. Nun schauten die beiden sich an und ich bekam ein seltenes Schauspiel geboten: zwei Biber, die im Wasser rumtobten. Und wie sie getobt haben. Das Wasser hat regelrecht aufgespritzt, als sie wahre Ringkämpfe veranstalteten. Dabei gaben sie leise Queitschlaute von sich. Ich hatte die Kamera in der Hand, aber ich war so fasziniert von dem Schauspiel und wollte nicht eine Sekunde verpassen, dass ich nicht mehr ans Fotografieren dachte. Das ganze dauerte ca. 4 Minuten, dann verschwanden beide mit einem riesigen Platsch mit ihrem Paddel in die Tiefen des Altarmes.

Diese Begebenheit bezeichne ich mal wieder als eine Sternstunde in meinem Leben. 

Noch anzumerken wäre, dass das Ufer mit gutem Laubholzbestand von den Tieren anscheinend verschont wurde. Nirgendwo fand ich Nagespuren, dafür holten sie sich ihre Nahrung aus den umliegenden Feldern. Dafür nahmen sie auch etwas weitere Wege in Kauf. 

Ich warte noch immer darauf, dass sich der erste Biber bei uns an der Bever ansiedelt, aber das kann wohl noch dauern. Das Wort Bever ist der plattdeutsche Name für Biber. Wird Zeit, dass die Tierchen zu uns kommen.


----------



## Corinna68 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würd das alles probieren.
> 
> Dass Nutria auch bei uns gegessen werden/wurden, wusste ich allerdings nicht.
> 
> ...



Nutria ist lecker#6Wir holen uns öfter welche muß ja nur 18 Km fahren,Preis liegt zwischen 12€und 20€ je nach Größe
Versand eingefroren in Thermobox ist bei dem Wetter kein problem.Wenn Du das mal zum essen testen möchtest

corinna#h


----------



## Aalrounder77 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

In einem Nachbardorf wurden vor der Wende Nutrias gezüchtet. Später, als sich die ganze Sache nicht mehr lohnte, hat man sie einfach frei gelassen. Jetzt besiedeln die Viecher ganz Innenstädte, graben sich durch die Uferböschungen und werden verdammt aufdringlich. Vorallem dann, wenn Kinder mit ihren Omis die "niedlichen" Nager auch noch füttern. 

Wenn man darüber diskutiert, was der Biber für "Schäden" anrichtet, frag ich mal, was wir für Schäden an der Natur anrichten. Wir biegen uns die Natur zurrecht, wollen ein Grundstück am Wasser haben und die Idylle geniesen. Aber wehe, die Natur wir zu aufdringlich. Dann wird sofort nach Regulierung geschriehen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Mein Vater hat auch mal von nem befreundeten Jäger erzählt, dem der Biber von 4 Jahren zu dumm wurde und ihn dann mit der Armbrust erlegt hat.
Den Biber unter den Mist , damit man ihn nicht riecht.
So weit so gut , denkt man sich D
Nur hatte das Viech n Sender unter der Haut und man konnte die Bewegungen kontrollieren.
Dann kam nach drei Tagen das zuständige Amt , um nach dem "armen" Tier zu suchen ^^
Naja , nun musste er doch ne ganze Menge zahlen und seinen Jahgdschein ist er wohl auch los.


----------



## silverfish (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sehr richtig.
> 
> Ich finde die Biber Klasse und sie sind auch eines der wenigen Wiederansiedelungsprojekte, welches Sinn macht und funktioniert.
> 
> ...



ja na klar setzen wir demnächst paar von den Bibern in deinem kleinen bergischen Tal aus.Wenn die dort paar Bächlein stauen ,prost Mahlzeit. Ach und Biber schmeckt nich so trocken wie Karniggel.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Du schreibst wie jemand, der sein Land/ Grundstück in Bauland umwandeln wollte- es aber aufgrund irgendwelchen "geschützten Gefleuchs" nicht genehmigt bekommen hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



silverfish schrieb:


> ja na klar setzen wir demnächst paar von den Bibern in deinem kleinen bergischen Tal aus.Wenn die dort paar Bächlein stauen ,prost Mahlzeit. Ach und Biber schmeckt nich so trocken wie Karniggel.



Ich hätte nix dagegen. Der Bach versiegt sowieso immer mehr.

Und Karniggel schmeckt nur trocken, wenn es aus der Tiefkühle kommt und falsch zubereitet wird.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

der bieber hier bei mir in der gegend macht ganz schön 
schaden |supergri


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Zitat: Ralle 24

Bestand eindämmen ja, auf jeden Fall, unbedingt.

Aber nur bei der Art Homo sapiens, dem schlimmsten Zerstörer.


Ich bin auch für den Bieber , aber dort wo er seinen Platz hat, nicht in dicht besiedelten Gebieten.
Da ist es auch nicht gut den Bieber an jedem Bach auszusetzen, für den Homo... und auch  nicht für den Bieber.

Die Aussage Bieber , für Homo sapiens, geht gar nicht !

Ps: Ich kenne Naturschützer denen waren Bäume wichtiger als Menschen... #d


----------



## Silberreiher (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Hallo, 

bei mir in der Nähe hat der Biber einen Bach der begradigt ist und an dessen Seite (viel zu dicht) Erlen gepflanzt worden waren, die Erlen "ausgelichtet" und dem Bachlauf durch deren Äste und Stämme wieder eine abwechslungsreiche Struktur gegeben. 

Die Angler und Fliegenfischer freuen sich seither sehr, da der Bachforellenbestand seither explodiert ist. 

Leider wurden die Biber jetzt weggefangen, weil sie Dämme und Wassereinläufe einer wenige hundert Meter entfernten Forellenaufzucht gefährdeten. 

Auch an einem nahegelegenen Baggersee haben sie große Bäume gefällt, was mir ehrlich auch weh tat, anzusehen, aber ratet mal wo jetzt die Hot-Spots für die Weißfisch, Barsch, und Hechtangler liegen... 

Interessant ist, dass die Bäume, die meist eh am Gewässer vorkommen, wie Weiden, Erlen etc... vom Biber selbst wenn sie gefällt werden, nicht allzuschwer geschädigt bleiben: sie treiben einfach wieder aus...  

Grüße, 
Daniel

PS: Das Wasserwirtschaftsamt will die gefällten Erlen aus dem Bachlauf jetzt entfernen lassen, verankert aber selbst in einer Renaturierungsmaßnahme im Oberlauf desselben Baches (600 m entfernt) für viel Geld Wurzelstöcke und Stämme in den Bach...
Ahm, wo is nochmal der Smiley mit dem Brett vorm Kopf?


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Grade bei Welt.de gelesen. Angler durch Biberbiss gestorben.

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...ischer-Angler-bei-Biber-Attacke-getoetet.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Guckst du hier.|bigeyes

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262071


----------



## Onkelfester (11. April 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

War irgentwie klar, dass die Riesenratten gefährlich sind.
Bei mir am See schwimmt mir mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit ein riesiger, uralter, fetter Bieber völlig schmerzfrei über die Montagen. 
Ich bruach nur fertig aufgebaut haben, dann kommt er mit Sicherheit an. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum er mich dabei immer so komisch anguckt.


----------



## towondl (11. April 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

ich bin von den viechern ebenfalls fasziniert! letzten august schwamm einer 3-4x an mir vorbei, mußte ihn dann doch mal ablichten #6 
als es einige stunden später dann dunkel war mußte ich zusammenpacken, war abartig was der für einen lärm machte, das plätscherte 20m flußaufwärts als ob da jemand felsbrocken reinrollen würde, der hörte gar nich mehr auf damit. :q
is aber schon geil wenn die da so in aller seelenruhe an dir vorbeischwimmen oder du nachts bald nen herzkasper bekommst wenn se anfangen rumzutollen :k


----------



## towondl (11. April 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

die perspektive täuscht enorm, der biber war echt riesig!


----------



## Ickeforelle (16. April 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Biber sind interessante Tiere aber können wenn zuviele oder sie ihren Bautrieb an der falschen Stelle ausleben halt auch zum Problem werden. Hier bei mir hat ein Biber (Altes Tier Singel) ohne Bau, er bewohnte mehrer Erdhöhlen. In einem der südlichsten Laichflüsse des Meeressaibling 7 Jahre ohne Probleme gewohnt.


----------



## Ickeforelle (16. April 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Und als er dann im Sommer 2012 der Meinung war er müsste direkt an der Stelle wo die drei kleineren Flüsse sich zu einem zusammenfliessen einen Damm bauen. wurde erst 4 Wochen lang durch Krach machen und Demontieren des Dammes versucht ihn zum einlenken bzw umsiedeln zu bewegen. 
Aber biber sind Dickköpfe. Auch war das Amt Wald und Wild der Kommune mit im Boot. 
Also sind wir anwechesln jeden Tag nach der Arbeit an den Fluss und haben den Damm abgebaut. Leichter gesagt als getan. Das ist richtige gute Wehrarbeit was diese Tiere bauen.
Aber als die Schäden im Wald zu hoch wurden und man einsahe das dieser Biber sich nicht umstimmen lässt.
Wurde die andere Karte gezogen und er zum Abschuss frei gegeben.
Ich stehe dazu und finde es gut das nur dieses eine Tier geschossen wurde und die anderen Biber die nicht am Damm beteiligt waren weiter leben im Fluss. Hoffe nur sie lehren aus diesem Vorfall.
Und Biber sind elegante Schwimmer oder schwer und auch ausserhalb des Wassers sehr gross.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Gestern ist mir mal wieder einer vor die Linse geschwommen.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Bei uns am Main und Am See is jeweils auch einer.
Der am See hat mich neulich fast umgebracht, als ich im Dunklen an ihm vorbei gelaufen bin und er ins Wasser gesprungen is.
Mein Puls war bei geschätzten 1000000^^

Beide sin noch acllein, aber das schon seit ca. 4 Jahren.
Sehr scheu, man sieht sie fast nur nachts wien aufgetauchtes U-Boot vorbeiziehn.
Was Fällungen betrifft absolut kein Problem.
Ne handvoll Bäume, und nich ganze Wälder wie hier im Thread sonst gezeigt


----------



## dieangeln (3. Dezember 2017)

*Biber*

Servus,

war heute mit der Spinnrute am Wasser und habe das hier vom
Biber entdeckt.

Gruß  Dietmar


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber*

hart - war mal bei Ossipeter, da sahen am Bach entlang viele Bäume so aus (die paar, die noch standen)..


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Hallo Dietmar,
habe deinen Beitrag mal an dieses Thema angegliedert - da haben wir schon reichlich Biber-Spuren gesammelt  #6


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Wir haben in der Verbindung zum Nachbarsee(etwa 1,5 Kilometer)fünf! Biberburgen. Dazu weiß ich von zwei Burgen im Wendsee und ich galaube eine bei uns in Wusterwitz am See.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Ich hab noch einen in der Truhe - wenn Franz und ich mal wieder Zeit haben, gibts ein Kochvideo dazu.....


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

|wavey:Mach mal hinne! Der wird nicht besser!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

30 Grad minus..


----------



## Conchoolio (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Wir haben viele Biber an unserem Gewässer, der Kinzig in Hessen. Auch am Main sind die Buschen zahlreich vertreten. Sogar mitten in der Hanauer Innenstadt habe ich schon Biber zu Besuch gehabt (neben den vielen Waschbären, Mardern und Nutrias).

Dieses Video gelang mir im Sommer:
Biber an der Kinzig

Ich finde die Tiere super. Bei uns in der Auenlandschaft können sie auch nicht all zu viel anrichten. Allerdings kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass sich die Landwirte nicht sehr freuen wenn sie die Felder unter Wasser setzten. Egal wie, die Tiere holen sich nur ein Stück Land (bzw. Wasserfläche) zurück, welches wir ihnen genommen haben. Sie haben absolut ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Fliesst noch ganz schön schnell da - hat er wohl noch nicht gestaut?
Klasse Video, davon ab!!
DANKE dafür!


----------



## PAFischer (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen in der Truhe - wenn Franz und ich mal wieder Zeit haben, gibts ein Kochvideo dazu.....



Bieber ist wirklich sehr sehr lecker.
Bei uns wurden einige Tiere zum Abschuss freigegeben, da die Schäden extrem wurden. 

Einen Teil haben wir zu Bieberburgern verarbeitet. Allein beim Gedanken daran läuft mir wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen, aber auch geschmort einfach ein Traum.

Tiefdunkles Fleisch und der Geschmack lässt sich mit nichts vergleichen, was mir bekannt wäre.

Genießt ihn, weil so schnell wird man nicht wieder daran kommen.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Bieber ist wirklich sehr sehr lecker.
> Bei uns wurden einige Tiere zum Abschuss freigegeben, da die Schäden extrem wurden.
> 
> Einen Teil haben wir zu Bieberburgern verarbeitet. Allein beim Gedanken daran läuft mir wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen, aber auch geschmort einfach ein Traum.
> ...



Mit was kann man es vergleichen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Wobei man auch schnell Biber und Bisam/Nutria verwechseln kann, gerade auf Entfernung oder wenns dunkel wird.

Bei umgenagten Bäumen ists aber sicher Biber ;-))


----------



## bombe20 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei man auch schnell Biber und Bisam/Nutria verwechseln kann


biber scheinen mir weitaus tauchfreudiger zu sein. laut lexikon können nutrias auch bis 5min tauchen, nur gesehen habe ich es bisher noch nicht und wir haben hier an der saale viele. stutzig wurde ich dieses jahr beim innerstädtischen ansitz, als zwei vermeintliche nutrias plötzlich abtauchten. beim genaueren hinsehen stellte sich heraus, dass es biber waren. mitten in der stadt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Am Schwanz zu sehen und wenn er Zähne bleckt:
Die mit orangen Zähnen sind  KEINE Biber


----------



## bombe20 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

unsere nutrias hier fressen dir aus der hand, wenn du das möchtest. die werden auf der peißnitzinsel das ganze jahr über mit brot, obst und gemüse gemästet. biber habe ich bisher nur die zwei gesehen und die hatten den unverkennbaren schwanz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*



bombe20 schrieb:


> unsere nutrias hier fressen dir aus der hand, wenn du das möchtest. die werden auf der peißnitzinsel das ganze jahr über mit brot, obst und gemüse gemästet. biber habe ich bisher nur die zwei gesehen und die hatten den unverkennbaren schwanz.




gaaaanz gefährlich mit die Viecher füttern ;-) 

siehe:

Rhein-Main: 
Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4692271


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

|sagnix|jump:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biber Spuren*

Auf jeden Fall interessant, auf was Nichtanglermedien so kommen ;-)


----------

